# plunge routing



## JEPA (Oct 13, 2005)

I've used a regular router for years. I have finally purchased a plunge router. Do I have to buy special bits now or can I take the roller guide off the ones I have and use them?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bits for plunge cutting usually have an extra cutter on the end for "drilling" down into the workpiece as you plunge. These bits include straight bits, plunge round-over bits, etc. The extra cutter is needed so that the bit can remove the material beneath it as it enters the wood. 

If you want to put a detail in the middle of a board, you can use a plunge straight cutter first to make a clearance cut, then use a regular bearing profile bit with the bearing removed.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Great tip kp91!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

JEPA said:


> I've used a regular router for years. I have finally purchased a plunge router. Do I have to buy special bits now or can I take the roller guide off the ones I have and use them?


Jepa

It is possible to rout in the plunge mode with the standard straight cutter as long as you do not intend plunging all the way through to insert dowels etc. once the cutter is on the move it wil certainly go down to the depth you require. Centainly end cutting bits (plunge) are better of course. I would not suggest taking the bearing off a beading bit then using it to proceed to the next step. Purchase template guides and use cutters without bearings to complete the process in one easy step. Find material on the use of the template guides before you proceed to use them as I gather from your posting that you may not have used the guides before
Tom


----------

